# When Does the Boar Smell "Happen?"



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

My boar is 6 1/2 months old- he's a razorback so he's smaller than a domestic breed. Probably about 100 pounds but I'm just guessing. He already impregnated one of my razorback gilts and he doesn't smell any different than she does. They all have a clean sweet smell to them. When do boars mature enough to smell like a boar?


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

When You Cook Him.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Really? I just read in another post that what they smell like is what the meat will smell like. I'm not thinking of killing my sweet little boar, I was just wondering. I've smelled some nasty smelling pigs that are kept all together in their own urine and feces. Puke! the last one we have butchered before we started raising our own nearly turned me off to pork altogether and that was only a 60 lb. gilt. She was kept in a 1/4 acre pen with about 70 other pigs. The meat had a pronounced pig smell- I still frown when I remember it.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

The boar will stink when you cook him, and the meat will have a taint.

If you slaughter a sow, wash it down good, clean enough to kiss, before you start the gutting process, and keep the water hose handy, keeping anything from the outside from ever touching anything on the inside. Once you have gutted the hog, wash it down good, getting anything that's not meat off the carcass. If you make a boo boo, and cut the innards, and have any outflowage, wash thoroughly, and even trim liberally everything that had any contact with the nasty stuff. If you leave anything inside the carcass (that you wouldn't want to eat) it very well might stink up the rest of the carcass. Chilling the carcass in cold weather will dissipate some of the off smells also, I've found. Quick processing killing, cleaning, cutting, wrapping increases the odds of something odorous entering the process . My nose sorta get neutralized after a few minutes of gutting. If I come back the next morning of letting the meat chill out, I can tell easily if there are any smells, and if there are, I can sniff it out, trim it out, and save the rest of the carcass.

Start cleaning a filthy mud encrusted pig, be even slightly sloppy in butchering, and yes, the meat will smell the same. Cannot be too clean with meat when processing...Have found slaughterhouse process what's brought to them, take nasty critter in, they'll butcher it, and your chances of getting smelly meat back are greatly increased.......
Phil


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Picked up 13 little wild mix piglets today and the owner said he didn't think that boar meat was so bad. I've never had it. Seems like it could vary from boar to boar. Perhaps the wild ones aren't so bad? Any of you hunt wild boar and eat it? With all the hunting I'm sure someone is eating them.
I think that what one feeds and how one keeps their pigs has something to do with the smell- not talking about boars here but all pigs in general. My pens don't stink. My pigs root and wallow but they are clean. Their hair is shiny. I'm never going back to having someone else raise anything as long as we can do it ourself.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

The stink and bad smell of boar meat cooking has nothing to do
with the outward smell, from his pen environment.

The odors and bad taste come because of the testicles that make him a boar that is the problem.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Tango said:


> I think that what one feeds and how one keeps their pigs has something to do with the smell- not talking about boars here but all pigs in general.


Bumpus, I highlighted the part where I said I wasn't talking about boars so you could see clearly I wasn't talking about boars. Most people could guess that boar smell would be attributable to boar hormones.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

The smell of a Hog pin is not going to affect the taste of the meat, just your nose smeller.

Makes no difference if it is a Boar or a Sow, even if they eat Hog crap it will not make the meat taste bad.

And NO Most People do not know about boars nuts and the smell problem, and why.


----------

